# Torn retina and cycling



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2012)

I have been diagnosed as having a torn retina in my right eye. My sight is i'd say about 80% distorted. I was given the news yesterday at the local hospital, it's bad but it could've been worse as i had a head and neck tumour 5 years ago and you always fear the worse when something unusual appears in that area. I'm waiting for a call from the hospital to arrange a date for an operation, and they've told me to take it easy, but i'm not the feet up and relax type. They asked me if i'd had a recent trauma i told them about the incident about 2 months ago when i came off my bike and bumped my head, luckily wearing a helmet at the time. They said the injury is severe enough to only have been caused by such an impact!
Has anyone had a similar injury, if so did you make a good recovery and is cycling still possible before and after the operation?


----------



## PK99 (5 Nov 2012)

i you value your sight, do not cycle before the operation and do heed the medics advice re after.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

Certainly take it very easy before the operation, and you need recovery after as this is serious - very easy to cause more damage. Do what the doctors say and these operations are very successful.

I wouldn't ride for something as precious as eye sight.


----------



## modellista (9 Nov 2012)

As an optometrist I feel I have a duty of care to comment on this thread. In all honesty, I have alarm bells ringing about the uncertainty as to when you will get treatment for this, considering the visual symptoms you report.

If you are suffering "80% distortion" to the vision, that indicates to me a significant retinal detachment rather than a retinal break (a simple peripheral retinal break quite likely wouldn't noticeably affect the vision at all in the first instance). A retinal detachment is an emergency and requires prompt treatment.

I cannot comment further without knowing the exact situation, but I would encourage you to seek a second opinion ASAP unless you have had treatment since you wrote your post. If you do not want to return to the hospital, your optometrist should be able to clarify exactly what is happening, and the urgency of the treatment you require.

In the meantime I would encourage you take it very easy indeed; if you do have a retinal detachment any movement can make it worse so I would certainly discourage cycling for the moment!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Nov 2012)

I had my operation on Tuesday. The worst bit was the needle about an inch below the eye to deaden the nerves! It was in for about 45 seconds, and it got more painful as it stayed in. The gas bubble they put into my eye is slowly going further down my line of vision, and to my joy my sight is improving daily! It's still early days but hopefully i'll get most, if not all my sight back. 
I've always looked after my eyes(protective glasses etc)and regular check-ups. However the trauma which caused the detachment was one of those things that no matter what you do and how careful you are things like that can happen, unless you wrap yourself up in cotton wool. Which would mean less chance of injury.....but severe depression sat there mollycoddling yourself!


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2012)

Good news.


----------

